

Just launched: http://talkMiner.com - laurent_denoue
http://talkminer.com
this is a video search engine for lectures and talks. It extracts keyframes like slides, analysis them with optical character recognition, and shows them in a nice UI for quick skimming.
======
robertg
great idea. great execution. poor design. You did the hard stuff, now make it
look good and you'll have the complete package. Nice work.

~~~
saurabh
I think he should keep how it is. It's so simple.

~~~
jamesjyu
Yeah, totally agreed. Just a few changes here and there to make the colors
less garish and tweaks in the padding would make the content stand out better.
Other than that, it's very functional.

He launched with the right MVP.

------
chipsy
I really like what I see. I think it would benefit from a "browsing" entry
point as well as a search box, because I often want to see a stimulating
lecture, but don't have a subject in mind.

~~~
Truff
I think the recently added talks let you browse through various talks without
having any topic in mind.

------
there
am i the only one that was expecting something to do with the trapped chilean
miners?

~~~
Volscio
No, I thought it'd be that too! Send a message to the trapped miners! Top
answers will be curated/voted up and then sent along!

------
danishkhan
The site is sweet. I really enjoy finding videos and searching through google
is a pain. I can see this website be extremely useful. If you ever need any
help with testing let me know.

I would definitely say once you get the core functionality done to work on
some UI changes, which would really help out the look and feel.

------
timf
At first I thought this was another "launch" of a skinned, Google custom
search. Those tend to fade away when the curator loses interest, etc.

But looking at your about page it seems to be different, looks like you're
doing an interesting and useful thing to find/index talks, good luck with the
site!

I like the all-slide thumbnail view, that will be really useful.

------
kaitnieks
One minor suggestion: Do not shorten titles so aggressively (or at least add
full title to title element). Here's an example:
<http://talkminer.com/searcher.jsp?q=scalability> \- all titles are prefixed
by "Seattle Conference on Scalability:" and then almost all of the real title
gets cut off.

~~~
j_admo
Those short titles are coming from youtube. That is, the original youtube page
for those videos has the 'truncated' titles. TalkMiner isn't truncating them.

------
mikecane
BUG: The Share balloon hides behind the video -- at least the one I'm seeing
here:
[http://talkminer.com/viewtalk.jsp?videoid=jqjTBEfh4gM&q=](http://talkminer.com/viewtalk.jsp?videoid=jqjTBEfh4gM&q=)
I'm using Opera, btw. [typo edit]

~~~
j_admo
FWIW the share balloon shows correctly in firefox.

------
andrewcamel
I really agree with robertg's comment, but I would also make the suggestion to
include TED talks.

~~~
j_admo
[http://talkminer.com/searcher.jsp?q=author:%22tedtalksdirect...](http://talkminer.com/searcher.jsp?q=author:%22tedtalksdirector%22)

------
jiganti
This is a cool idea, I haven't seen something like this that's all
encompassing. Ted.com is huge for talks within it's sphere, but for talks in
general (as opposed to the more broad "videos in general" (youtube) this seems
ideal.

------
jiganti
This is a cool idea, I haven't seen something like this that's all
encompassing. Ted.com is huge for talks within it's sphere, but for talks in
general (as opposed to the more broad "videos in general (youtube) this seems
ideal.

------
rwaliany
Just crashed: <http://talkMiner.com>

~~~
j_admo
Not a crash, just a (poorly) scheduled server restart.

------
thejash
Killer feature for me--if you made this thing automatically extract the text
from talks, I would be willing to pay for it. I love talks but hate having to
wait through the whole thing to get all the information.

~~~
famousactress
Maybe crowd-rated "spoiler" comments. A succinct paragraph on the core point
of the talk would be huge for me with some of this kind of content.

------
TheSmoke
i liked it, i really liked it.

the first thing i've searched is "django" and i got an awesome result. :)

congratulations and wish you all the best.

------
kvinnako
There is no suggestions on incorrect spelling. Instead it just says no results
found. WOuld be great if it can suggest a correct spelling.

------
targz
Very cool. Do you think a <http://www.khanacademy.org/> channel fits in?

------
kapitalx
I get an Error 503

